# 88 stanza won't start



## dhelm89110 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, I' am not mechanically inclined so I really need some help if possible here. My Stanza just quit working today. It was running fine and I parked it to go inside a store. When I got back in to start it up, only the lights on the dash board came on. The engine wouldn't roll over. It's a 4 cyclinder and I have no idea where to start with this problem.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Check fuseable links under hood, check fuses in car, starter itself and battery.


----------



## dhelm89110 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you Bikeman


----------

